# Need a new plan, any tips?



## pinkpolkadot

Hi

After I finished BF I lost a stone by using myfitnesspal strictly on 1200 cals but I stalled and haven't lost anything in about 6 months :( I am still good in the week but blow it at the weekend! I don't actually consume more than the RDA and I eat much less than the RDA in the week but I think my metabolism has drastically slowed so I need to change something!

I need a bit of motivation to get in shape for a hol in about 9 weeks time. What do you think is best Weight Watchers, Slimming World or something else, I have never done any of these clubs before, maybe online would be better?

Let me know what worked for you!

Thanks


----------



## suzib76

are you exercising? you could be eating too little calories


----------



## Try Rocking

I do Weight Watcher's and I'm a huge fan of it, I've had great success with it.

I do think suzib might have a point, you might have stalled out because you're not consuming enough. It could be worth a try to eat some more.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Thanks guys yes I have tried upping them since I stalled but no luck, I don't do much exercise just try to get out for a walk most days. I think my problem is the weekend, I need a bit of extra motivation to stay on track every day or my hard work in the week seems to get cancelled out :(

Try Rocking, do you go to the meeting or online?


----------



## Try Rocking

I just do online :) My town doesn't have meetings and I wouldn't go to them if they did lol I like online and there's a WW group on here that is great support. 

What about some incentive? If you stay on track most days of the month you splurge on a new piece of clothing? There's going to be bad days, but you need to have way more good days than bad days lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

Try resistance training/ weight lifting. Muscle burns more calories than anything else in your body and working them out makes them "hungry" for calories.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Thanks guys, yes DH is always on at me to exercise but I don't really have much free time (and also I hate it haha) I do try and get out for a walk every day with LO.

I have returned to myfitnesspal this last week with gusto and managed to lose about 7lbs mon-sat which sounds crazy I have never lost that much. We had a prearranged curry and night out with friends on sat though leading to a bad breakfast and luch today so I will be weighing in tomorrow to see the damage!

I am hoping I can continue and get though the weekends well now that is out of the way!

If I can't do it then I guess Weight Watchers it may be!


----------



## ragae32

https://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## kdea547

I would up your calories by 300-400 a day by adding protein and healthy fats and then add two (or more) 15-20 minute weight lifting sessions a week. Weightlifting is important for boosting your metabolism and losing the right kind of weight.


----------



## babymammy

it sounds like your metabolism has slowed down - is it possible for you to go for a walk in the morning before you eat or not? the reason i ask is cardio first thing on a morning on an empty stomach speeds your meatboliam up for the rest of day and allows you to burn more calories throughout the day. if it has been 6 months since you lost weight ad your down to 1200kcals, really the only way to get it moving again is to add in some exercises. you can even do some at home.. if you google tabata home workouts they will give you some ideas on what to do, and you will defienelty benefit from tabata as it is aimed for fat loss but quick intense workouts. Also if you carbs are too high or fat is too high this will stop you from losing weight.

cheating on a weekend wont help either, especially if your diet isnt spot on during the week. try and limit it to 1 day or 12 hours.

making these changes will 100% start your weightloss again.

p.s im a personal trainer so i know what works and what doesnt,lol.

good luck and hope ive helped.


----------



## Jolia

According to me you should take care of your diet and also concentrate on exercise. Make sure that you take low fat and carbs in your diet. Drink green tea to loss weight. It's boost your metabolism and helps to burn extra body fat. In exercise i think cycling and swimming are best for such purpose.


----------

